# Helix Director update problem



## CobraVin (Jul 31, 2007)

in from the garage reading for like 2 hours with no direction

new P Six and director
director won't connect to Psix, says something like compatibility issue

Downloaded director update ver 1.6 
downloaded dsp ver 4.09A

tried updating director shows an error message on laptop after like 5 seconds of looking like its working

unplugged director from PSIX and successfully updated the PSIX

reconnect director and try to update, same error message

website says 

"Note: Before installing the DIRECTOR Updater 1.60, it is mandatory to uninstall all previous DIRECTOR Updater versions and the ATMEL SAM-BA from your computer to avoid problems during the update."

well I never had previous versions but I did delete atmel sam-ba and retried but it still didn't work

ANY idea's?

thanks


----------



## Dustin (Jan 5, 2015)

May not be much help, I can tell you what I do with the Helix. Unplug director, connect pc to usb on the dsp. Start the PC tool, it will ask to update, which you have already done this. Disconnect usb and power off DSP. Connect director to DSP. Connect pc to director usb, turn on unit. Open director updater. If the director doesn't say it's in update mode you have to go into system settings on the director and activate update mode. Start the update, when done power off unit. Afterwards always connect through the director usb. If this is exactly what you did then you may want to email audiotec.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

Have you looked at the link below? They outline the exact procedure to follow for updating the Director. Alternatively, you can call Hybrid Audio for technical assistance at 770.888.8200.


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/general-car-audio-discussion/205242-helix-dsp-director-10.html


----------



## CobraVin (Jul 31, 2007)

brumledb said:


> Have you looked at the link below? They outline the exact procedure to follow for updating the Director. Alternatively, you can call Hybrid Audio for technical assistance at 770.888.8200.
> 
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/general-car-audio-discussion/205242-helix-dsp-director-10.html


the psix updated successfully but I guess I could try the hard reset he talks about

I tried what subterFUSE suggests below but I can't get past step 8

Step 1: Save your tune setup files for backup.

Step 2: Shut down car. Disconnect Director from the DSP.

Step 3: Turn on car. Connect USB cable from laptop to DSP USB in.

Step 4: Open latest DSP software. It should update firmware automatically.

Step 5: Shut down Car and disconnect USB from DSP.

Step 6: Connect laptop USB to Director.

Step 7: Turn on Car and Press Director screen to enter Update mode.

Step 8: Run Director update software on laptop.

Step 9: When complete, shut down car. Disconnect USB from Director.

Step 10: Reconnect Director to DSP.

Step 11: Start car. Watch for Director to connect to DSP. If doesn't connect, shut down car and disconnect/reconnect Director cable from DSP and try again.


----------



## CobraVin (Jul 31, 2007)

Dustin said:


> May not be much help, I can tell you what I do with the Helix. Unplug director, connect pc to usb on the dsp. Start the PC tool, it will ask to update, which you have already done this. Disconnect usb and power off DSP. Connect director to DSP. Connect pc to director usb, turn on unit. Open director updater. If the director doesn't say it's in update mode you have to go into system settings on the director and activate update mode. Start the update, when done power off unit. Afterwards always connect through the director usb. If this is exactly what you did then you may want to email audiotec.


thanks for the reply, it just won't do the update though


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

Yeah try resetting it. I actually sold my Director because I have seen too many people have issues with the update process, but I have had a couple of DSP's act up. The best thing to do is reset and try reloading the software. 

But if that fails reach out to Hybrid, they have excellent customer service.


----------



## CobraVin (Jul 31, 2007)

just noticed version 409.a is only a few days old, anyone using it? wonder if I should I try 406?


----------



## jsnstanley (Feb 25, 2014)

I updated from v4.07 to 4.09 through the director (v1.6). Everything seems to be in good working order. No hitches. Though I have had issues in the past with updates. And as suggested.. Reset the DSP. And use the cable supplied with director other cables may have connective issues.


----------



## CobraVin (Jul 31, 2007)

jsnstanley said:


> I updated from v4.07 to 4.09 through the director (v1.6). Everything seems to be in good working order. No hitches. Though I have had issues in the past with updates. And as suggested.. Reset the DSP. And use the cable supplied with director other cables may have connective issues.


thanks I will try the reset later, quick question for everyone though

when you download 1.6 on your computer it prompts you to download the drivers and AMTEL SAM-BA also, but in the directions from audiotec fischer it say this

"Before installing the DIRECTOR Updater 1.60, it is mandatory to uninstall all previous DIRECTOR Updater versions and the ATMEL SAM-BA from your computer to avoid problems during the update."

what exactly is everyone doing with or to that download to install it to the director? in other words are you only deleteing previous versions of the atmel SAM-BA or are you deleting ALL versions of SAM-BA? those instructions are a little vague I just want to make sure I am not downloading something incorrectly

thanks


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

CobraVin said:


> thanks I will try the reset later, quick question for everyone though
> 
> when you download 1.6 on your computer it prompts you to download the drivers and AMTEL SAM-BA also, but in the directions from audiotec fischer it say this
> 
> ...


Please call the shop for tech support @ 770-888-8200. Deleting files will not work. You must uninstall the driver pac. 
I am unable to help you at this time. I am out of the office until early next week. 
Ask for Joey, he will be able to assist you. 770-888-8200


----------



## CobraVin (Jul 31, 2007)

BlackHHR said:


> Please call the shop for tech support @ 770-888-8200. Deleting files will not work. You must uninstall the driver pac.
> I am unable to help you at this time. I am out of the office until early next week.
> Ask for Joey, he will be able to assist you. 770-888-8200


I just got home and saw your post, I guess they are gone for the day, I will try calling tomorrow if I can't figure it out tonight.

Should i just uninstall everything then, re download just the director updater 1.6 without the drivers and SAM-BA? because it tries to download it along with it unless you uncheck the boxes, is that what you mean? thanks


----------



## CobraVin (Jul 31, 2007)

CobraVin said:


> I just got home and saw your post, I guess they are gone for the day, I will try calling tomorrow if I can't figure it out tonight.
> 
> Should i just uninstall everything then, re download just the director updater 1.6 without the drivers and SAM-BA? because it tries to download it along with it unless you uncheck the boxes, is that what you mean? thanks


got it working, in case anyone else stumbles on this thread, what worked for me.....

reset PSIX by holding button down for 5 sec

I first tried to update the director with it still disconnected from the PSIX but the update failed like before

connect PSIX to director and 1.6 update went through

I then updated the PSIX by going directly from laptop into PSIX

then reconnected director to PSIX

now I have to get everything set up which should take forever


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Ok, I thought about starting a different thread on an issue I ran into today doing my update. But since this one is already here.

I followed the steps exactly like the Audiotec website said. I have a Helix Pro and updating to the V4 software. I updated the Director first directly from my laptop to the 1.60 version. I then updated the Pc-tool software to the 4.09a. I hooked the amps back up, turned the system on and the speakers made a "bzzzt" sound and that's it. Turned the system off turned it back on and it made the same sound but no music.


----------



## CobraVin (Jul 31, 2007)

bigbubba said:


> Ok, I thought about starting a different thread on an issue I ran into today doing my update. But since this one is already here.
> 
> I followed the steps exactly like the Audiotec website said. I have a Helix Pro and updating to the V4 software. I updated the Director first directly from my laptop to the 1.60 version. I then updated the Pc-tool software to the 4.09a. I hooked the amps back up, turned the system on and the speakers made a "bzzzt" sound and that's it. Turned the system off turned it back on and it made the same sound but no music.


Wish I could help, I just got mine working,hopefully someone will chime in.

I will say having other dsp's I really like the setup but one time when I plugged the laptop in to the director it said "no software loaded on dsp". This is after I loaded and saved a couple tunes. I tried it again and it went through, no cables are loose and I can't replicate it with a wiggle test. I hope these things, either the PSIX or the director, are not buggy. 

Hoping for the best.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks, I'm hoping to find a resolution soon. I emailed Audiotec-Fischer but no answer yet.

The frustrating part was that the setup I had worked perfect. The only reason I was updating was because of the new Surface Pro 3 tablet I got. The V3 PC-Tool software only shows up half the screen size and you can't enlarge it. The V4 pulls up full screen.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

bigbubba said:


> Thanks, I'm hoping to find a resolution soon. I emailed Audiotec-Fischer but no answer yet.
> 
> The frustrating part was that the setup I had worked perfect. The only reason I was updating was because of the new Surface Pro 3 tablet I got. The V3 PC-Tool software only shows up half the screen size and you can't enlarge it. The V4 pulls up full screen.


All emails that go to Germany get forwarded to Joey B right here in the same building I am in. This may take 24 hours or more for a response. 

Please cal the shop @ 770-888-8200 and Joey will walk you through deleting the old driver pack and installing the new driver pack for the updated software. 
The director will not work unless you do this when upgrading to the new software. 3.0 and 4.0 are very different software packs. Both have different driver packs for the director. 

We are tech support for Audio Tech Fischer. 

Please call and ask for Joey.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

bigbubba said:


> Thanks, I'm hoping to find a resolution soon. I emailed Audiotec-Fischer but no answer yet.
> 
> The frustrating part was that the setup I had worked perfect. The only reason I was updating was because of the new Surface Pro 3 tablet I got. The V3 PC-Tool software only shows up half the screen size and you can't enlarge it. The V4 pulls up full screen.


I love to idea of full screen of dsp.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Ok, I called and talked to Joey and he got me working again. Thankfully it was very simple.

This will show how little I understand the Director. Since I am going into the Helix DSP Pro from the HU using optical, I didn't think the Master volume on the Director came into play. I thought that the digital volume was the only thing that worked. Since I updated the software it set all the volumes to 0db. I went out to the car and adjusted the digital volume down to zero and adjusted the Master volume up to 60. Then when I turned up the digital volume up I got my music back. 

Now with that being said it was obvious to me the Master volume originally was set pretty low before the update, maybe half way, because now I can't turn my volume up no where near the volume setting I was used to because it is way too loud. I was always confused why my stereo didn't play louder considering all the power I have available. Now I know. I feel incredibly stupid but I don't care because I learned something new and got my music back.

Thank you BlackHHR (Don't know your real name) and Joey for the assistance. Much appreciated.


----------



## BigBtech (Jun 21, 2017)

I am having the same issue updating the Director to version 1.61. I have successfully updated p6v2 to the latest version, when trying to connect it to the director it says incompatible firmware version. With director in update mode and USB connected, it fails shortly after beginning to send files to the unit.
I will attempt what CobraVin tried. I have installed the update program on two different laptops that never had a previous version installed before. One win 10-1703, one win7-64.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Update the director : Unplug the mini din plug from the processor. Update the director, then update the processor. Once you finish updating both pieces, enable the director in the processor software. Plug the mini din plug back into the processor and you are ready to go. 
If you still have problem, go back to the dealer you bought your gear from and have them call us. We can get it going.


----------



## BigBtech (Jun 21, 2017)

After trying it on the third computer, (desktop) win10-1703 to no avail. I looked in the device manager as to what drivers it was using for the USB to serial. Even thought the updater package installed FTDI drivers during the install it was using drivers from 2012. So I went straight to FTDI's website, downloaded and extracted the latest version, pointed windows to that folder. It took the drivers for the USB to serial and the com port, both afterward indicate they were from the year 2017 afterward.

Tried one more time and it behaved differently, (screen black after connection) and took approximately 10 minutes to update. I now have a director at 1.63!


----------

